# Sriracha Pickled Eggs



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 17, 2016)

Today is Sriracha pickled eggs day. Only 1 jar here because my wife she no like.













spicklegg.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Oct 17, 2016


















spicklegg1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Oct 17, 2016


















spicklegg2.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Oct 17, 2016


















sriegg.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Oct 17, 2016


















sriegg1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Oct 17, 2016






Here is the recipe i used.

*Sriracha  Pickled Eggs*

1/3 cup Sriracha hot pepper sauce
1 1/2 cups white vinegar
1 cup water
1 small onion, sliced thin
3 large garlic cloves, peeled and smashed
1 tsp. salt

12 hard boiled eggs, shelled

Combine everything except the eggs in a sauce pan and bring to a boil. Let it cool some and pour it over your jar of eggs. Refrigerate. 
They are best after about three days, but can be enjoyed a day later.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 17, 2016)

These shall be made!  The boys and I love that stuff!  Let us see a pic when you remove the first. 

When it came to a boil, how bad was the vapor cloud?   Just a pickling solution with vinegar gets bad, I can only imagine it with Sriracha too!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 17, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> These shall be made! The boys and I love that stuff! Let us see a pic when you remove the first.
> 
> When it came to a boil, how bad was the vapor cloud? Just a pickling solution with vinegar gets bad, I can only imagine it with Sriracha too!


Wasnt to bad, my toy schitzu's were still breathing...lol


----------



## gr0uch0 (Oct 17, 2016)

Apparently your pup has better tolerance than the folks in CA who couldn't handle the fumes and tried to shut Hung Foy down....


----------



## gr0uch0 (Oct 17, 2016)

Correction:  Huy Fong.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 17, 2016)

gr0uch0 said:


> Apparently your pup has better tolerance than the folks in CA who couldn't handle the fumes and tried to shut Hung Foy down....


I'm a Calif native, 33 years. My mom is mexican so i can handle hot stuff


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 17, 2016)

I have to try this!

Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 19, 2016)

Oh hell yeah, these will be made this weekend.

I bet the flatulence from these bombs is extraordinary.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 20, 2016)

ChileRelleno said:


> Oh hell yeah, these will be made this weekend.
> 
> I bet the flatulence from these bombs is extraordinary.





















maxresdefault.png



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Oct 20, 2016


----------



## gearjammer (Oct 20, 2016)

Half bottle of eggs, half bottle of kielbasa.

I need to cook this stuff outside.

I'll be outside after eating them too.

Fresh air is the key on both ends.

This will be deadly, ain't it great.

   Ed


----------



## boboso (Oct 21, 2016)

I have got to try those
And I live alone so no worry about bothersome gas clouds.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Oct 21, 2016)

I HAVE to try these, thanks for the recipe


----------



## smokinadam (Oct 21, 2016)

nepas said:


> Today is Sriracha pickled eggs day. Only 1 jar here because my wife she no like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yummy...I need to cold smoke some more eggs on Monday and will mix a batch up of this. My batch I did cold smoked were a lot better than just smoked it the shell. My wife dislikes when I drink beer and eat them so is for guys night only.


----------



## mike5051 (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks for this!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mike


----------



## disco (Oct 25, 2016)

Yee Haw! Fire in the hole!

Points for fiery fierceness.

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 25, 2016)

If I made a jar of these and my wife found them, I'd have to be heading for the hills! I toyed with the idea this last weekend when she was gone. But I knew that the sauerkraut would be pushing the limit!


----------



## elginplowboy (Nov 10, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ elginplowboy
__ Nov 10, 2016





Thanks for the recipe. I have followed it and expect great results. Ready for the fridge.


----------



## crazzycajun (Nov 15, 2016)

Got to try it just because


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 15, 2016)

Nepas, thanks for the recipe, great stuff.

[quote name="ChileRelleno" url="/t[CENTER][/CENTER]/253127/sriracha-pickled-eggs#post_1620490"]Oh hell yeah, these will be made this weekend.
I bet the flatulence from these bombs is extraordinary.
[/quote]
My eggs are going on a month now and are deliciously spicy hot.
I added a lot of heat mine through various means, Jalapenos, El Yucateco Habanero XXX and Hillbilly Gunpowder.
And I'm afraid I've concocted a dangerous brew and there are risks involved with eating these depth charges.

_"Of course it could be that I just don't have the cast iron guts of my youth any longer"_

One (1) egg = Not me honey, had to be the dog.
Two (2) eggs = LOL, drove the kids out of the room... Did I just shart myself?
Three (3) eggs = We'll just stick with two at a time after that...


----------



## smokinadam (Nov 17, 2016)

20161117_145507.jpg



__ smokinadam
__ Nov 17, 2016


















20161117_144509.jpg



__ smokinadam
__ Nov 17, 2016






Got my batch ready for deer camp! Used this because I don't know where my Sriracha went during the move in april... smelt warm but my cousin has some ghost pepper eggs waiting up there... like last time I cold smoked my eggs for almost 12 hours... smelt so good when I opened the fridge after letting them rest.


----------



## xray (Nov 18, 2016)

I must try these!



smokinadam said:


> Got my batch ready for deer camp! Used this because I don't know where my Sriracha went during the move in april... smelt warm but my cousin has some ghost pepper eggs waiting up there... like last time I cold smoked my eggs for almost 12 hours... smelt so good when I opened the fridge after letting them rest.



Dead down wind has a whole new meaning! LOL. Good luck on the hunt.


----------

